# Asking permission to enter a site?



## shanan (Apr 27, 2011)

There is a local site, which is council owned now after a mandatory purchase order due to the owners leaving the historic building to ruin! I really am desperate to get in and have a look around, but there have recently been builders in as previously it wasnt even safe to walk on the pavement outside! 

So the site is incredibly secure and in a very public location. I was thinking I might apply to the council to ask to photograph the inside of the building to catalogue its state now and in the future after repair. I also really want to fight for the future of this historic building as i think its very important locally.

Has anyone ever done anything similar? any tips for how I should approach the council? Unfortunately I dont have an amazing portfolio to wow them with or anything like that...


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Apr 27, 2011)

Ask away, although they're likely to tell you to piss off. Try finding a way into the place without permission, it's what the rest of us do.

M


----------



## shanan (Apr 27, 2011)

im pretty sure there isnt a way in im afraid, not sure how much detail i can go into without breaking rules on here but its those huge builders wooden wall type baricades, with huge padlocks, touching the floor, totally smooth and going up about 10ft and i am only 5 and a half ft 

i went to glastonbury back in 2000 and everyone went over the fence, i walked round the whole enclosure 3 times before I found someone who had bent a panel in as there was no way id make it over that fence!


----------



## night crawler (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes I have before now. Just be polite, explain what your doing and why they can only say no at the end of the day.


----------



## shanan (Apr 27, 2011)

is it best to ask in person do you think? so they can see i dont look like a total hooligan? whatever one of them looks like


----------



## night crawler (Apr 27, 2011)

Write or Phone or talk to the site manager H&S is the big problem though.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 27, 2011)

shanan said:


> I also really want to fight for the future of this historic building as i think its very important locally.


Hi Shanan. I haven't approached a council about anything like this, but I have tried getting permission from organisations such as English Heritage and Landmark Trust, to no avail...so you might find the same from the council. You could give it a go, but if you get refused then you don't really stand a chance to try anything else afterwards. 
Another thing you could do, regarding your quote above, is to try local historic and heritage groups. See if they're doing something to fight for the building. It's a bit of a long shot, but you might even get in through joining something like that. I belong to my local heritage society and we have some pretty good tours round places that are otherwise closed to the public.


----------



## phill.d (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Shannon.

Yes I have asked permission to do stuff before, and mostly got it. I think I've only had two rejections. The main things really is to make it a worthwhile visit. Which means really to be able to convince the landowner/council that it's a worthy cause. If you have collection of documented material, and it's presented nice online for others to share already, then chances are they'll see that it's being recorded for posterity in the right way. But if you have nothing to show, and all you want the photos for is yourself, then your chances are pretty slim. It simply isn't worth their time of day to open up for you. You have to show them the positive advantages of your visit. Explain to them how, and where you will document the material should you get permission.


----------



## yamahapaul (Apr 27, 2011)

shanan said:


> There is a local site, which is council owned now after a mandatory purchase order due to the owners leaving the historic building to ruin! I really am desperate to get in and have a look around, but there have recently been builders in as previously it wasnt even safe to walk on the pavement outside!
> 
> So the site is incredibly secure and in a very public location. I was thinking I might apply to the council to ask to photograph the inside of the building to catalogue its state now and in the future after repair. I also really want to fight for the future of this historic building as i think its very important locally.
> 
> Has anyone ever done anything similar? any tips for how I should approach the council? Unfortunately I dont have an amazing portfolio to wow them with or anything like that...




Yes, I've done it... try finding out whoever is ultimately responsible for the sight, explain to them why you're interested in photographing it (ie the history significance of it and you why want to record it before it is changed/ bulldozed/ whatever etc etc) eventually you may get lucky...


----------



## mookster (Apr 28, 2011)

I've asked permission a couple of times and it's worked, it just depends on the site (if it's a total wreck you're pretty much wasting your time - H&S bollocks etc) and the people there.

The worst thing that can happen is they say no, but if you don't ask you'll never know.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 28, 2011)

There are a number of things that you can do before approaching the 'owners' to ask permission, that can help to load the dice in your favour.
1/ Ask the local Historical Society and Museum if the interior has been well recorded photographically before - if somebody has already produced a modern photographic record this might go against your request, unless you really approach the subject from a different angle.
2/ State that you will offer copies of your images in paper or disc format to the 'owner' and local Records Office or Museum.
3/ Put down on paper in a concise couple of paragraphs what you hope to achieve, if allowed entry. This is especially so if the person you approach initially has to contact their boss, or other nameless faces, before the request can be considered - No chance that the 'higher ups' will get the wrong end of the stick.

I note that you are quite passionate about this building's future and quite rightly so, but do not let this fact become the major point in your request. Many Council Officials tread very warily when approached by the 'save it at all costs brigade'. Many very well intentioned Council plans have been completely wrecked, to the complete detriment of the derelict building, by such local groups.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Apr 28, 2011)

If there is a security guard, go up and ask him/her for the owners contact details. That is the best way as usually you will get a direct telephone line.

Don't be afraid of what others think of permission visits, sometimes you can get free roam to sites that won't ever be done without asking.

And you don't have to watch out for security, you can just enjoy the exploring/photography side.

Some of my best explores have been permission visits and they usually give the best results as they are usually mint inside.

Good luck!


----------



## MD (Apr 28, 2011)

some people frown about permission explores say that its not elite and all that crap,
i say if youve a real interest in the site it dosent matter how you get to see it....


----------



## krela (Apr 28, 2011)

MD said:


> some people frown about permission explores say that its not elite and all that crap,
> i say if youve a real interest in the site it dosent matter how you get to see it....



Indeed, this isn't specifically an urbex forum, we don't care how you get the pictures. 

I've alway thought it's easier to get permission to access buildings that are technically building sites because they've already been risk assessed and there are much more defined H&S rules. Stick a hardhat and hi-vis jacket on and you're away. It's much much harder with properly derelict sites.


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 28, 2011)

Agree with the last comment totally..I have been granted permission many times usually a bottle of wine suffices to the security guard.I have been photographing the Mechanics Institute over the last 6 months and all I had to agree to was to wear the Hard Hat,Vis wastecoate,read the site rules set out on the wall in the office,and their particular "must not" was that I dont put the pics on the Net till all the recent work has been completed and the keys handed back to the owner,of which I have indeed agreed to and complied with.On a separate note,I do believe that of the many places I have been allowed to visit,the fact that I am an old bloke and not a teenager has helped convince the owners/Secca that I am not a potential threat/or vandal or indeed Pikey!


----------



## mookster (Apr 29, 2011)

krela said:


> Indeed, this isn't specifically an urbex forum, we don't care how you get the pictures.



As long as they aren't gotten by blatant criminal damage of course


----------



## krela (Apr 29, 2011)

mookster said:


> As long as they aren't gotten by blatant criminal damage of course



Very good point.


----------

